# Redness on Budgies Head



## Bird.mom (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello! Recently we noticed our budgie has a red patch on her head. There is also a small raised spot. You can see this in the photo attached. This is visible because she is missing some feathers on her head. We were wondering if there was anything wrong? thank you!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The spot in the picture looks irritated do you have other birds that might have picked on her? Do you notice if she is rubbing that spot against anything? How long has it been that way?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Cody has asked excellent questions and I look forward to your answers.

If the bird is in with other budgies, you need to separate her into an individual cage at this time.

I'd also recommend you have her seen by an Avian Vet as the small raised spot may be an indication there is infection.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi :welcome:

My first thought also, was that it “looks like” by the photo, that the feathers were taken out by another bird, or rubbed off, or something like that, rather than a medical reason. If you identify a reason such as that, separate the budgie from the reason for the bare patch, and you should see it resolve within weeks. If it persists, a visit to an avian vet would be advised. 

We have lots of great up to date information on all aspects of budgie care. Take a look over our Stickies in each forum section. You’ll also find answers to questions you may have. 

Wishing you all the best with your budgie .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice above. I agree that this doesn't look like something that can be resolved on its own. 

I hope your budgie is doing better soon! 

Be sure to read through all the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! Please feel free to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------

